# Going to look at a possible new addition this evening



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Non APBT addition.......

So since moving I was wanting to add a large breed dog to the family. A breed that does not have the DA the others do.

I started with wanting a GSD. Searched around talked back and forth with my husband and we ended up deciding to go with a Rottweiler instead. I talk to several breeders and we were still thinking things over.

Well then we thought about it and since this is going to be an altered dog that is just here for my security of having a big freakin dog to walk the property with me we decided to find a "2nd hand dog" instead.

I am going to meet my first choice at 7pm tonight.

Her story
Owner bought her at 6 months ( she is now 2) and had her shipped here, she had an "accident litter" of 14 by c-section and they are now of age to home (and are being placed as well) The owner is having to return to work and with the way life goes she doesn't have time to give the dog , its now getting loose and it needs a home blah blah blah. 









Soo Granny, Noodle and I are going over this evening to meet this dog, see what she is like and see if she is the big freakin dog I am looking for.

I wasn't headed toward a Great Dane as breeds I was looking for, but I found myself thinking about her and returning to her ad so I figure it can't hurt to go meet her.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She is gorgeous!I hope she works out for you and your family.Adding a large breed of dog will send your food bill up to how much a month.....?lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

dixieland said:


> Adding a large breed of dog will send your food bill up to how much a month.....?lol


I believe it is against the rules to talk about either mine or Lisas feed bills LMAO:rofl:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I like Danes the only drawback is how quick the age  I hear 6-7 is the limit. 

Are you thinking of using the doggy as a watch dog?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> I like Danes the only drawback is how quick the age  I hear 6-7 is the limit.


Ya I know thats a draw back for me too.

I have always loved Danes, but have never wanted to deal with a Dane crop and so to get one as a pet and deal with that crop set me away from ever getting one. I also have no interest in raising Danes as they are to picky on color and patterns for me lol.. I love my rainbow breeds 

So when I saw this girl with her crop done, and not too old yet I started thinking about her. I found my self thinking about that dog for a couple hours and going back to her ad lol.. I had to call and see.



davidfitness83 said:


> Are you thinking of using the doggy as a watch dog?


We wanted a Rott for that purpose and will probably still get one.

I want a big dog with me as it gets scary out back when I am alone and hear coyotes. I need a dog that can do certain things around the property with me as we are building a ranch, without the worry of that dog running over and fence fighting with the other dogs.

I want something with Less DA, Less Drive and more size than what I have. The dogs size is more of a security blanket for me at night rather than the dog actually being used for protection.

It will really depend though on how well I connect with this dog when I go see her, other than my 2 little dogs it is not often I like dogs that are not "pitbull" type dogs. I am very fond of my kind of dogs and very rarely do I own other breeds.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She's beautiful Holly. I hope all goes well and she's a good match


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

For a second hand dog my suggestion is to make sure it will do what it want them to do. Does it have too many other problems you have to deal with or will she actually be a good guardian or a dog who just eats a lot. I had looked into several large breeds but never found one that fit what I wanted so I keep looking. If you want a dog to run the property getting a dog use to being the house might not work. I would also like a slightly rank dog who is fine if someone was suppose to be there but not friendly to the world. 
Next is life span, Dane's top out at about 6-8 and if you have an older dog vets bills can add up on an older dog.

playing devils advocate here


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She will not be running the property. She will be out with me when I am running around doing things in the very back were I don't want the other dogs at. I don't like being alone out there it creeps me out. I don't want my crew getting into it with any type of animal ( so much as a cat) while I am out there and getting injured in any way so much as a scratch from bob wire.

She isn't for the guarding purpose that I talked to you on the phone about. My husband still wants a Rott. I guess I set my self up for that when I said we decided _instead_ to do this. We will still end up getting a guard dog that is for actual protection.

I will not know at all whether she is what I want until I meet her and do some things with her to see if I like the way she is and if she what I want, then she will do a home trial here and see if she works out on the property like I want, and then we would decide if she will be added.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Holly I would look at live stock guardian dogs, they have pack mentally and will def protect your property from predators plus they are good watch dogs. My landlords Dane is 3 years old and he is on his second knee surgery. 

Not trying to hate but share some info I learned on these breeds, there are couple of ranchers/farm owners on this board I'm a member of and they swear by them. Some of them look really cool too


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Holly I would look at live stock guardian dogs, they have pack mentally and will def protect your property from predators plus they are good watch dogs.


If I end up needing a livestock guardian I would look into those breeds, but this dog is not for protection of live stock.

I have talked to a couple Caucasian Shepard breeders as well, but I am not for sure I will go that route, a Rott is more of what I want there as I am familiar with the breed and was raised with them.

When we get live stock back there I will have Llamas for the coyotes, I will not have a dog that is left out with livestock.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You are the livestOck lol and the coyotes are the bad guys lol I think it could work hehe


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

make sure she doesn't have any bone disorders or anything...great danes have lots of health issues  even young ones... I originally wanted a great dane but realized with their specialized diets and health issues I could never afford it...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> make sure she doesn't have any bone disorders or anything...great danes have lots of health issues


Yeah thats one reason I have never bought one. I know the breed well as I have always wanted one, but was not about to put out $1500 for a dog and $900 for a crop on a dog thats going to be nothing but a pet and then have to deal with the health of the breed..

If this works out I help a dog out that needs a home, I get a breed I have wanted and have a dog to tromp the back 2 with me.

I guess this would make more sense to people if you guys realized I like pet dogs. My family was raised with a couple ranch dogs, but I have always just liked dogs and animals in general.

I have pedigreed dogs now, but I still have several pets, just for the fact I like them. Well really all my dogs are pets first and what I choose to do with them is for my fun of going out and being with my dogs.

Some of the dogs like Xena,Crixus, Snoop, Faith and Bee have certain goals and set things I want to do with them, but in general I just own my animals for the fun of having animals.


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Pet dogs are nice  plus danes are great cuddlers !


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

irish wolfhound, big as hell,calm and not jumpy and drove wolves to extinction in ireland.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Holly, I hope she works for you. I do get what you are saying. Out here in pahrump you can hear the coyote's yowling. I have an electric chain link around the whole yard and my dogs are chain spotted and crated indoors. I can see where you'd want a nice sized dog to be able to walk with. If she isn't the one keep searching..something will come your way!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Good luck if you need help feel free to ask.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

awwww cute pup, love the ears!! Hope it works out for you! Good luck!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Holly I think she will amaze you. The inlaws have one that takes care of the entire 26 acres and then sleeps on the couch. awesome with the small kids too. the bro inlaw says "The good thing about the short life span is a shorter commitment. makes room for more dogs" lol
you're gonna make a good decision Im confident....and anxious! cant wait to hear your first impression


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I have owned GD's in the past, and though they really aren't my type of dog (I dislike the big, dopey dogs I had), they are fairly sweet, and certainly attention grabbers when you're out an about. Food costs are absolutely CRAZY.. but you knew that.  I also know of a few that have lived past 10 years. One was 14, and had had lyme's disease since he was about 4. So... ya never know! (and he was a big ol' thing, too!) If you do choose her, good luck. She is GORGEOUS. I love the mantles!


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

good luck with her. My uncle had great danes he used them to guard his farm and hunt coyote.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Holly good luck hope it all works out to your favor.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Holly I hope she is everything you hope she will be. I love danes I have been around several they are great dogs big enough to be scary to some but really not scary at all. I wouldnyt think about the lifespan as you take good care of your dogs so unless she is ill then you could have her much longer it is not something that should sway your choice.IMO


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well shes not going to work. She is a fearful dog and growled at both me and Noodle with no want to come around as I tried to make her feel safe. She also has Cherry Eye which I am not wanting a dog with those issues.

I am really un happy with these people as I get there and their accident breeding is AKC registered and they are getting rid of Mom because they don't have the time yet they are keeping a female puppy.....


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Well shes not going to work. She is a fearful dog and growled at both me and Noodle with no want to come around as I tried to make her feel safe. She also has Cherry Eye which I am not wanting a dog with those issues.
> 
> I am really un happy with these people as I get there and their accident breeding is AKC registered and they are getting rid of Mom because they don't have the time yet they are keeping a female puppy.....


At least you met her so you know you gave it your best. It sucks that people only view animals as products and dump them away when they are no longer useful. Since you want a companion dog why don't you try local rescue groups ? Maybe you can find a Dane or another large dog that needs a home?

Sorry it didn't work out a lot of Danes are physical and mental messes. I haven't met any that ever wowed me besides one at a dog park when I didn't know any better with my first dog lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That sux big time. I hate people like that. Well at least you wont ever think I wonder if. I hope you find a dog that works out for you Holly.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have been looking at our rescues however with the amount of dogs I own rescues will not adopt to me. I can adopt it in Peggys name if I found the perfect dog, but I am looking at more of a private party thing rather than jumping through shelter hoops. I am not in a hurry so it will just depend on when the right one comes along.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, that poor dog! as I said before, you will find the right dog.  and I didn't know shelters wouldn't adopt out to a kennel with animals that are well taken care of. So many of them need homes that they should consider you


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RileyRoo said:


> Wow, that poor dog! as I said before, you will find the right dog.  and I didn't know shelters wouldn't adopt out to a kennel with animals that are well taken care of. So many of them need homes that they should consider you


Depending on the shelter some of them are ridiculous of the things they want for homes. I understand the need to try and make sure a home is a good home, but with many of the stipulations they require it puts plenty of good people without the option to adopt. Many people don't understand my interest in dogs, let alone shelter people who don't know me. The fact the Jeremy doesn't work and that I live and breath dogs is the only reason I can have so many dogs and animals and still give them the time they deserve. Shelter people also tend to assume that because I have multiple intact dogs that must mean I am breeding them all. Rescue dogs may be altered already, but they still look down on people who breed. I have actually caught a lot of crap from a variety of people over the pets I own. However if I choose to own and feed a dog that I do nothing with its my choice. I like good looking dogs and of course with this many not everything is going to compete. I am not made of money lol.

Also since I have children I would prefer a dog that came from an owner with a history of the dog so I can have an idea what it has been through in its life.

This is one reason I was so anxious to meet Xena. I had picked her based on photos and Lisas final decision on if she thought she'd be a good dog for me. She is the first dog I have ever decided to buy without meeting her first.Since I had never met her as a pup I was so exited to meet her and see if she was a match for me and she most defiantly was. It was love at first site on both sides  Crixus I lured into love with beef jerky lmao.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Depending on the shelter some of them are ridiculous of the things they want for homes. I understand the need to try and make sure a home is a good home, but with many of the stipulations they require it puts plenty of good people without the option to adopt. Many people don't understand my interest in dogs, let alone shelter people who don't know me. The fact the Jeremy doesn't work and that I live and breath dogs is the only reason I can have so many dogs and animals and still give them the time they deserve. Shelter people also tend to assume that because I have multiple intact dogs that must mean I am breeding them all. Rescue dogs may be altered already, but they still look down on people who breed. I have actually caught a lot of crap from a variety of people over the pets I own. However if I choose to own and feed a dog that I do nothing with its my choice. I like good looking dogs and of course with this many not everything is going to compete. I am not made of money lol.
> 
> Also since I have children I would prefer a dog that came from an owner with a history of the dog so I can have an idea what it has been through in its life.
> 
> This is one reason I was so anxious to meet Xena. I had picked her based on photos and Lisas final decision on if she thought she'd be a good dog for me. She is the first dog I have ever decided to buy without meeting her first.Since I had never met her as a pup I was so exited to meet her and see if she was a match for me and she most defiantly was. It was love at first site on both sides  Crixus I lured into love with beef jerky lmao.


:clap::goodpost:


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i love my american pit bull terriers but one day i will get myself a giant mastiff. ive always wanted one.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Depending on the shelter some of them are ridiculous of the things they want for homes. I understand the need to try and make sure a home is a good home, but with many of the stipulations they require it puts plenty of good people without the option to adopt. Many people don't understand my interest in dogs, let alone shelter people who don't know me. The fact the Jeremy doesn't work and that I live and breath dogs is the only reason I can have so many dogs and animals and still give them the time they deserve. Shelter people also tend to assume that because I have multiple intact dogs that must mean I am breeding them all. Rescue dogs may be altered already, but they still look down on people who breed. I have actually caught a lot of crap from a variety of people over the pets I own. However if I choose to own and feed a dog that I do nothing with its my choice. I like good looking dogs and of course with this many not everything is going to compete. I am not made of money lol.
> 
> Also since I have children I would prefer a dog that came from an owner with a history of the dog so I can have an idea what it has been through in its life.
> 
> This is one reason I was so anxious to meet Xena. I had picked her based on photos and Lisas final decision on if she thought she'd be a good dog for me. She is the first dog I have ever decided to buy without meeting her first.Since I had never met her as a pup I was so exited to meet her and see if she was a match for me and she most defiantly was. It was love at first site on both sides  Crixus I lured into love with beef jerky lmao.


I know, in the past few months I have noticed a lot of shelters don't honestly give a rear whether the dogs are saved or not so long as they get paid they are happy, at least the ones out here are this way. If they are going to look down on you for having intact dogs then I say curse them ALL! Obviously you have the time, love and money to own so many and Honestly if you can handle that many and you know you can fit a few more in then go for it, BUT! you have to post weekly photos! .

You know, your Xena is like Phoenix. I have been waiting for this breeding to happen for 8 months now and was so excited to hear that I in fact got one. now the weeks seem to go by so slow, taunting me really. I have about 5 weeks left before she flies out and I just can't wait! she is going to make my heart jump when I finally have her in my arms and squish her! lol! feels like forever and a day, doesn't it? especially when you have your dream dog dangling right in front of your nose!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Rhodesians are pretty big dogs too, the ones I know at lure sports are very sweet dogs. But they still have that drive depending on the breeder.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Celestial88 said:


> Rhodesians are pretty big dogs too, the ones I know at lure sports are very sweet dogs. But they still have that drive depending on the breeder.


I will not own Rhodesians, Bostons or EB and some other breeds as I don't care for breeds that have a standard based off of purposely bred genetic defects for looks. In Bostons and EB its the tail and in Rhodesians its their ridge. Its a me thing lol.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Danes are the same way though ? Where do you see Danes bred for hunting purpose first ? I mean there are breeders that do this but if you look at akc stuff you are getting a giant walking vet bill.

Holly I got an idea for you  try put craigslist lol I know it sounds silly but you can find a good dog, a lot of people are dumping adult dogs like hot cakes on cl. I found a corso that didn't work out for us but still, I see people rehoming older dogs. Most of the time they are free and you get to talk to the people that actually own the dogs and you wont get any lies from the rescue or shelter. The presa I tried to rescue turned out to be a young dog that was being trained for French ring and all the comands were taught I
French lol did the rescue group tell me this ? Heck no, I found out a year later when the original owner of the dog contacted me in the presa board and told me all about the dog. I kept thinking to my self when I had the dog why it didn't know any commands at all. Come to find out the dog was trained in another language and the damn rescue didn't even know...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Danes are the same way though ? Where do you see Danes bred for hunting purpose first ? I mean there are breeders that do this but if you look at akc stuff you are getting a giant walking vet bill.


Not sure how this relates Danes to hunting in anyway at all as no one here is using or talking about using a Dane for hunting, but no Danes do not get a look or trait from any genetic defect. They have been bred over sized by AKC and others, but still are not doubling up on defective genes for a look.

I am also not looking for a Dane, I would prefer a dog with more mass, but a Dane that needed a home just happened to be what pooped up here.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Man I wish we still had Mack Truck, I'd send him down for a visit to run the yard with you. One look at that big ol boy was enough to make big guys cross the street lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

You said you don't want a breed bred for looks, and I said to you that Danes are bred the same way as a ridgeback eb or Boston terrier. I mentioned hunting Danes because I didn't want to generalize a whole breed based on show stuff since there a few functional breeders. I know you are not looking for a working dog but you also don't want a breed bred for looks right ?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Man I wish we still had Mack Truck, I'd send him down for a visit to run the yard with you. One look at that big ol boy was enough to make big guys cross the street lol


Too bad you didn't collect his sperm  he was amazing. I would love to see a Mack truck with the black coat color gene imagine that ?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

That sucks Holly!Sorry it didn't work out for you.But at least you were able to see her true temperment before you brought her home.
I hate people like the ones that had her.Makes you wish you could cull people.

Maybe David doesn't have a bad idea about CL.You can take your time weeding through posts for days until something really catches your eye.Around here the breeds of working dogs that most people are rehoming are GSD and Huskies.
Good luck!I can't wait to see what you end up with!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Too bad you didn't collect his sperm  he was amazing. I would love to see a Mack truck with the black coat color gene imagine that ?


Oh man that would have been awesome. We totally should have had some frozen. Ryan wants to get a pup off Mack's son Brutus. He's been telling his friend that he sold Brutus to, to not breed him but he really misses Mack and wants to find a good Match for him to Breed with. I'm not sure this is the best idea being I'm probably gunna have to deal with contracts and having to rehome pups but well see how far it actually goes. I doubt he'll ever do it. Any who this is Brutus He's got Black spots but not like your talking about. Man he looks so much like Mack


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

kg420 said:


> Oh man that would have been awesome. We totally should have had some frozen. Ryan wants to get a pup off Mack's son Brutus. He's been telling his friend that he sold Brutus to, to not breed him but he really misses Mack and wants to find a good Match for him to Breed with. I'm not sure this is the best idea being I'm probably gunna have to deal with contracts and having to rehome pups but well see how far it actually goes. I doubt he'll ever do it. Any who this is Brutus He's got Black spots but not like your talking about. Man he looks so much like Mack


Krystal, that Brutus looks eerily like our Brutus. I keep telling my husband that maybe Brutus' dad wasn't the UKC pit bull we thought it was but a neighborhood AB, since litters can have multiple sires and Brutus was bigger than all his littermates and had the AB markings. We'll never know for sure though.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

My friend has one. It's DA. LOL~


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry the Dane didn't work out for you Holly! People are always trying to get rid of their dogs on craigslist and hoobly and all that junk, i'm sure a real good one will pop up for you! For some reason all my friends think i'm the local craigslist if they find a dog that needs a home or they need to find a different home for their dog. Stinks, but at least I can try to help.. and not be rotten like i know a lot of rescues are! Lots of rescues want all kinds of references and multiple home checks, they want to know your drivers license number and all kinds of really personal info... i love dogs and love to help, but sometimes i wonder if they are hurting themselves more than helping the dogs. Hope you can find a cutie, Holly... i feel bad for the poor dane girl


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> I will not own Rhodesians, Bostons or EB and some other breeds as I don't care for breeds that have a standard based off of purposely bred genetic defects for looks. In Bostons and EB its the tail and in Rhodesians its their ridge. Its a me thing lol.


I wouldnt base everything on registry standards when it comes to breeds as all dogs will get there eventually. Back in the day do you believe there was an abundance of 180lbs+ dogs? How about 3lbs dogs? How about working breeds that were bred to show only and conform? If you really want to get into defects or loss of heritage you should look at all breeds across the board. Within all these breeds though there are breeders out there that breed for function, purpose first before all else. Look at the GSD's, labs, Danes, etc there are breeders out there still breeding true and when it comes to Danes specifically, they usually live a little longer as well.

To penalize a few breeds based on the standard is your choice but IMO if your going to do that you might as well penalize all because if you look through history you can see what the standard has done.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Krystal, that Brutus looks eerily like our Brutus. I keep telling my husband that maybe Brutus' dad wasn't the UKC pit bull we thought it was but a neighborhood AB, since litters can have multiple sires and Brutus was bigger than all his littermates and had the AB markings. We'll never know for sure though.


You know I thought that same thing, they really do look a lot alike. I bet your right about his dad too. Our kitty got out and got tagged my a tabby in the neighborhood. We kept her inside, and when the kittens came low a behold, one little Russian Blue popped out of the litter. Our neighbors 3 houses down have one so I'm sure he's the culprate lol.

This one will really get you, Brutus as a pup, looks so so much like your Brutus


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Holly I got an idea for you  try put craigslist lol I know it sounds silly but you can find a good dog, a lot of people are dumping adult dogs like hot cakes on cl. I found a corso that didn't work out for us but still, I see people rehoming older dogs. Most of the time they are free and you get to talk to the people that actually own the dogs and you wont get any lies from the rescue or shelter. The presa I tried to rescue turned out to be a young dog that was being trained for French ring and all the comands were taught I
> French lol did the rescue group tell me this ? Heck no, I found out a year later when the original owner of the dog contacted me in the presa board and told me all about the dog. I kept thinking to my self when I had the dog why it didn't know any commands at all. Come to find out the dog was trained in another language and the damn rescue didn't even know...


I am looking on Craigslist and classified to see what pops up that may work for me. Like this Dane I will only know what is going to be the right dog when I meet it and get my hands on it.



davidfitness83 said:


> You said you don't want a breed bred for looks,


Nope thats not what I said.



American_Pit13 said:


> I will not own Rhodesians, Bostons or EB and some other breeds as _I don't care for breeds that have a standard based off of purposely* bred genetic defects for looks*_. In Bostons and EB its the tail and in Rhodesians its their ridge. Its a me thing lol.





KMdogs said:


> I wouldnt base everything on registry standards when it comes to breeds as all dogs will get there eventually.
> 
> To penalize a few breeds based on the standard is your choice but IMO if your going to do that you might as well penalize all because if you look through history you can see what the standard has done.


I don't think you understood my post. Those breeds I prefer not to own are the way they are from GENETIC flaws being encouraged. That is very different IMO than a dog just not being used for its original purpose. These are different times, most breeds are not used for their original purpose. I fully agree this has ruined many breeds of dogs. I have been into dogs in general for over 12 years, and have research many breeds as I like dog, so I am not naive to how breeds have changed.

The breeds I don't want to own are the way they are. It doesn't matter where it comes from those breeds will have those genetic flaws. This is not like a GSD whose breed has been bred badly to create a slopped back dog. You can still find perfectly fine working GSD's it is not required that thier backs are bred that way and they can't walk. That is not part of the standard, however you will not find EB's or Bostons with tails and the ridgeback is named after that ridge that is my issue. These breeds are based on these flaws. I am not the one that based them off a standard. Breeders choose to breed them that way for that look and that is now how the breed is. Has nothing to do with me. The ridge and the tails in EB and Bostons are genetic flaws purposely bred. If you think that is the same as a dog like Danes being bred to be larger than they once were you can feel that way. I personally think there is a big difference in genetic defects VS a breed changing from its original purpose or just being badly bred by select breeders.

I would like to ad I have nothing against these breeds other than I wouldn't own them. I very much like Bostons, but with how I view genetics and defects, I choose not to own certain breeds of dog. I wouldn't own Labs either.. Why? Because I just don't like them.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh man i didnt notice the genetic part of your post..nevermind i agree with you. lmfao


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

How many pups do you actually have? and how does a shelter know? Most don't do home visits around my part, they just need proof of home ownership or a landlord letter... Glad you got to meet so you know you didn't miss anything. And poor mom being kicked to the curb  that's so sad!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> How many pups do you actually have?


I have a crew of 9. 2 are small dog mixes. All the rest are in my sig.

I like to have at least 5 and upwards of 14 if I have the ability to care for them.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I will never own a brachycephalic dog because I don't want to own a dog that's been bred to have breathing issues.

I understand the sentiment behind what you're saying, although brachycephalic dogs aren't genetic defects.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Danes were never bred to be this large, they may not have pushed in faces but they have been mutated to grow unusually and unecessarly large which also affects their health and quality of life.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> I have a crew of 9. 2 are small dog mixes. All the rest are in my sig.
> 
> I like to have at least 5 and upwards of 14 if I have the ability to care for them.


wow you go girl!! lol plus you just got your new house right!? such a shame, good luck finding another addition


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> Danes were never bred to be this large, they may not have pushed in faces but they have been mutated to grow unusually and unecessarly large which also affects their health and quality of life.


Pushed in faces has nothing to do with it. The tails on those dogs come from the doubling of the defective kinked tail gene.

I am very aware of the size that Great Danes were originally, were the breed is now and what is involved in the breed. Also the female I went to see was not an overly large dog. She was a reasonable size since this breeds size concerns you so.

I really don't see why my choice to look at bringing a dog into my home has become such a huge debate over BREED.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> wow you go girl!! lol plus you just got your new house right!? such a shame, good luck finding another addition


I couldn't do it with out Jeremy (husband). He cares for my crew when I do need to work or go to school. If I didn't have help I wouldn't be able to own so many. They are my dogs, but he has his favorites and I have mine so combine with who does what with who everyone gets attention and training of some sort.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Good luck Holly !
I always thought Danes were cool


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I kind of like the idea of a livestock guardian breed. I think if I wanted a mellow but protective dog to hang out with me and watch over my place, I'd consider something like a Maremma, Kuvasz, Akbash or Pyrenees. I've also always liked the Anatolians when they're bred right. Or hell, even a German Shepherd. Oooooh, and our Dogo, Jedi, was a pretty decent guard dog. Not overly DA -- male/male issues, and usually more reactive than aggro -- and never had to be told when to yell at somebody. He just had good instincts.


----------



## BlueBabies (Jul 15, 2011)

i didnt read all the comments so i'm not sure what you came to but by reading what your looking for maybe you should look into getting an argentine dogo (argentine mastiff) these are rare but very wonderful gaurd dogs. we have been looking into getting one but with 3 dogs, a cat, and an 8 month old we have our plate full. they really seem like amazing dogs. not to mention they kind of resemble a pit... well with a mastiff twist


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Pyrenees. QUOTE]
> 
> They are awesome dogs!Very protective over their "flock". There's a ranch here that has a petting zoo but you can also walk around looking at their other animals such as camels,elk,buffalo,etc... They have a couple Pyranees that walk around with the groups of people.We were looking at the buffalo and one started trying to ram the fence to get to us and that big dog charged the fence at the buffalo barking trying to bite him.Needless to say that buffalo got back and knew he didn't want none of that dog.lol


----------

